# final flush in hydroton ,how long



## mentalman (Jan 11, 2012)

hi ev 1 , how long would you recomend leaching for, at the end of flowering ?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jan 11, 2012)

Most good growers know that leaching is not necessary and doesn't do what people think it does. It is a very heated subject, but bottom line is why would you starve the plant during it's most productive time?


----------



## KushDog (Jan 11, 2012)

you came to the wrong place to get CORRECT info about flushing/leacing. my advise is go somewhere else where people that really grow cannabis go.


----------



## Destillat (Jan 11, 2012)

A healthy cannabis plant has about two weeks of nutrients reserved in the stems, roots, and leaves. I would recommend about a week, but if you are feeding correctly it's not absolutely necessary. Flushing for a week doesn't harm the plant either tho


----------



## mentalman (Jan 11, 2012)

ty ev1 for your advice


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

KushDog said:


> you came to the wrong place to get CORRECT info about flushing/leacing. my advise is go somewhere else where people that really grow cannabis go.


I grow cannabis.

Flushing shouldn't be done in hydro. Soil, it should.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

Destillat said:


> A healthy cannabis plant has about two weeks of nutrients reserved in the stems, roots, and leaves. I would recommend about a week, but if you are feeding correctly it's not absolutely necessary. Flushing for a week doesn't harm the plant either tho


It does in my hyper-system.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you even finished growing a plant yet? How long have you been growing? What makes you the authority on cannabis horticulture?

I've been growing for almost 20 years, and I do not flush, and my buds turn out fine. 

You sir have some of the most asinine posts I have ever seen. Be quiet, read and learn for a while.



KushDog said:


> you came to the wrong place to get CORRECT info about flushing/leacing. my advise is go somewhere else where people that really grow cannabis go.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I grow cannabis.
> 
> Flushing shouldn't be done in hydro. Soil, it should.


I grow Cannabis and I know you know your stuff so dont take this as a attack. But you dont agree with flushing even in coco or passive hydro? I always find my cured buds are far more smoother down the throat when I flush.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 11, 2012)

Destillat said:


> A healthy cannabis plant has about two weeks of nutrients reserved in the stems, roots, and leaves. I would recommend about a week, but if you are feeding correctly it's not absolutely necessary. Flushing for a week doesn't harm the plant either tho


Different nutes are heavy in Salts. If I were growing using GH nutes I agree I would flush for 7-14 days because they are heavy in salts. For instance I just finished a coco grow using HOuse and Garden and the nutes are so clean plus you use drip clean with them and a 3-4 day flush is only required. I dunno I was always taught to flush but then again I know 50% if not more of the medical grade MJ I buy is not flushed and it does just fine when I smoke it.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 11, 2012)

Eraserhead said:


> Have you even finished growing a plant yet? How long have you been growing? What makes you the authority on cannabis horticulture?
> 
> I've been growing for almost 20 years, and I do not flush, and my buds turn out fine.
> 
> You sir have some of the most asinine posts I have ever seen. Be quiet, read and learn for a while.



I hear this a lot from growers with 10-20 years growing experience...


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 11, 2012)

i flush in soil for 1 week and all turns out fine, but thats after I know the trichs are almost ready to be harvested. I dont feed to much anyways and keep my ppms around the 900's at the end of flowering.
I dont flush in hydro, when i grew in hydro, I just let the ppms go down as i added more h2o at the end.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 11, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i flush in soil for 1 week and all turns out fine, but thats after I know the trichs are almost ready to be harvested. I dont feed to much anyways and keep my ppms around the 900's at the end of flowering.


Thats what I do, I dont start my flush until they are ready to be chopped then I flush and 48 hours darkness.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ever heard of plants cannibalizing themselves at the end of flower when you flush? This is to use all of the excess nutrients stored in the leaves as nutrients for the last of their life cycle, thus not starving your plants from their desired food. Much like the cotyledon's do for a seedling (which is why you don't give nutes in the first 2 weeks of the plants life). To each their own though. I just prefer less nutrients in my end product, personally. I know that Advanced Nutrients are VERY salty.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 11, 2012)

Tmac4302 said:


> Ever heard of plants cannibalizing themselves at the end of flower when you flush? This is to use all of the excess nutrients stored in the leaves as nutrients for the last of their life cycle, thus not starving your plants from their desired food. Much like the cotyledon's do for a seedling (which is why you don't give nutes in the first 2 weeks of the plants life). To each their own though. I just prefer less nutrients in my end product, personally. I know that Advanced Nutrients are VERY salty.



I'm sure a lot of experience growers know that. Its why the leaves start to yellow towards the end of the grow. Starving your plant is a stupid argument it basically comes down to flushing or not flushing it whichever your preference may be. i guarantee most of the high grade you bought off the streets was not flushed. I have met some pretty good experience growers who just dont flush and it is what it is, I dont think it effects anything maybe the smoke is a little smoother when flushed. At the end of the day its up to you.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jan 11, 2012)

I never tell anyone to flush or not to flush, but rather not listen to hokum derived from a forum, and get some actual hands on experience, so you'll know first hand yourself.

Based on my own results, I chose to discontinue flushing long time ago because I can not tell a difference from flushed or unflushed. And me not wanting to stress my plants by not feeding them outweighs saving a week or 2 of nutrients, which to me is the only benefit of flushing.

If flushing gives you peace of mind, then continue to do it. Not flushing gives me peace of mind.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 11, 2012)

Eraserhead said:


> I never tell anyone to flush or not to flush, but rather not listen to hokum derived from a forum, and get some actual hands on experience, so you'll know first hand yourself.
> 
> Based on my own results, I chose to discontinue flushing long time ago because I can not tell a difference from flushed or unflushed. And me not wanting to stress my plants by not feeding them outweighs saving a week or 2 of nutrients, which to me is the only benefit of flushing.
> 
> ...


Pretty Much sums it up..


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 11, 2012)

I would have to agree with LordJin and Eraserhead. Only by doing some actual testing on your own with your setup will you know whether to "flush" or not. There are different variables in everyones setup and environment. Everything plays a role to a certain point! That is why Jin is able to grow stuff in 3/4 of the normal time frame in his setup!

Grow the same strain twice using the same variables and flush once, and then not! The whole "flush" term is pretty vague in my opinion anyways. The way I perceive the word "flush" would be to completely empty your reservoir and only run straight water! That would be absurd in a properly run hydro setup as far as I am concerned especially if you have grown that strain more than once! Most people have the tendency to way over feed especially when they are unfamiliar with a strain because they are listening to the nutrient suppliers suggestions and not observing what the plants are showing them! 

Now, to gradually lower your PPM during the last bit of your flower period is what I as well as many others do, but I definitely do not "starve" my plants completely! My leaves yellow just like they should at the end of the plants life cycle and I get nothing but compliments about how "smooth" my herb is compared to most others!(curing plays a role in this as well) My setup is a bastardized one, but works well for me. It would be considered more NFT I guess. I have a 50L res which I do not change from start to end of bud cycle! Everything is done by topping up the levels and adding accordingly! Small reservoirs are just asking for trouble in hydro!


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 11, 2012)

I cant believe how much this flushing issue gets argued. Last week I went through 9 issues of High Times and could not find a single grower that didnt flush. If every grower good enough to get featured in High Times flushes how could anyone short of an ignorant and argumentitive idiot say that you should not flush?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 11, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> I cant believe how much this flushing issue gets argued. Last week I went through 9 issues of High Times and could not find a single grower that didnt flush. If every grower good enough to get featured in High Times flushes how could anyone short of an ignorant and argumentitive idiot say that you should not flush?


Look.... you can call people what you want. This has nothing to do with name calling. If you read my post, I shared my personal preference, but I also stated in my response that the grower should experiment himself and come to his own conclusion as I did. Only then will a person know if they need to "flush" or not. Others can just be ignorant and go with the flow and never truly know.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 12, 2012)

I flush my toilet.


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 12, 2012)

To the person who started this thread, hey, have you looked at the ingredients on your Final Flush bottle? It's something like 95.5% water and 4.5% sucrose and fructose. 

That alone tells you flushing is bullshit. 

That is all, thank you for listening.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jan 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> To the person who started this thread, hey, have you looked at the ingredients on your Final Flush bottle? It's something like 95.5% water and 4.5% sucrose and fructose.
> 
> That alone tells you flushing is bullshit.
> 
> That is all, thank you for listening.


the theory behind flushing agents is they are chelating agents that aren't bound to a fertilizer, so when you run it thru your system it binds with the supposed unused salts and "flushes" them from your system.
it is total B.S and is just another way to sell another product. If you do believe in "flushing", water would be better than any product.
Someone mentioned certain nutes have more salts then others and may need flushing, I have always said, Flushing is a necessary thing if you have to fix a problem, But if your not overfeeding, you shouldn't have anything to fix. Also, the other guy that thinks your plants are suppose to yellow at the end is a believer in another internet myth.


----------



## Swiftowl11 (Jan 12, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I would have to agree with LordJin and Eraserhead. Only by doing some actual testing on your own with your setup will you know whether to "flush" or not. There are different variables in everyones setup and environment. Everything plays a role to a certain point! That is why Jin is able to grow stuff in 3/4 of the normal time frame in his setup!
> 
> Grow the same strain twice using the same variables and flush once, and then not! The whole "flush" term is pretty vague in my opinion anyways. The way I perceive the word "flush" would be to completely empty your reservoir and only run straight water! That would be absurd in a properly run hydro setup as far as I am concerned especially if you have grown that strain more than once! Most people have the tendency to way over feed especially when they are unfamiliar with a strain because they are listening to the nutrient suppliers suggestions and not observing what the plants are showing them!
> 
> Now, to gradually lower your PPM during the last bit of your flower period is what I as well as many others do, but I definitely do not "starve" my plants completely! My leaves yellow just like they should at the end of the plants life cycle and I get nothing but compliments about how "smooth" my herb is compared to most others!(curing plays a role in this as well) My setup is a bastardized one, but works well for me. It would be considered more NFT I guess. I have a 50L res which I do not change from start to end of bud cycle! Everything is done by topping up the levels and adding accordingly! Small reservoirs are just asking for trouble in hydro!


THIS
No flushing required. Everything plays a role, in each and everyone individual grow.


----------



## msu0777 (Jan 12, 2012)

New here and love the info, but reading Hightimes and in many places it does say to flush your plants for 3 to 7 days, it makes the smoke taste and burn better. Also it is correct to take away light for 3 to 5 days. I use a fill and drain system, with 6x6 rockwool. Easy to take care of less mess.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's all to each his own. I flush becouse I like it and so do the people getting my meds. If it was all mine I might not. All I can say is try both ways and do what you like best. But for med sells it's almost a must.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 13, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> It's all to each his own. I flush becouse I like it and so do the people getting my meds. If it was all mine I might not. All I can say is try both ways and do what you like best. But for med sells it's almost a must.


I agree 110% about the trial/test for yourself! Only then can you know what works for YOU!


All I know is that my results speak for themselves!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> To the person who started this thread, hey, have you looked at the ingredients on your Final Flush bottle? It's something like 95.5% water and 4.5% sucrose and fructose.
> 
> That alone tells you flushing is bullshit.
> 
> That is all, thank you for listening.


Now this is one thing we agree on! Flushing agents are bullshit and are a waist of $


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well i have tryed both ways! And unflushed and cured right buds are good! But flushed cured buds to me are better, call
It peace of mind or whatever!


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 13, 2012)

I personally like a little yellowing at the end of the flowering period.. makes for some beautiful pictures


----------



## Duane57 (Sep 26, 2012)

Eraserhead said:


> I never tell anyone to flush or not to flush, but rather not listen to hokum derived from a forum, and get some actual hands on experience, so you'll know first hand yourself.
> 
> Based on my own results, I chose to discontinue flushing long time ago because I can not tell a difference from flushed or unflushed. And me not wanting to stress my plants by not feeding them outweighs saving a week or 2 of nutrients, which to me is the only benefit of flushing.
> 
> If flushing gives you peace of mind, then continue to do it. Not flushing gives me peace of mind.


 Each strain I have found out may or may not want to have them flushed such as some Indicas and also sativas like old schoolers say hands on experiance is best


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 26, 2012)

I might be wrong but this works for me.on an 8week breed I will flush my plants at the end of week9.on week 10 just water and a little molasses.


----------

